# Prices for minis



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Another question - it was mentioned that maybe I was not charging enough for my kids and wanted to know what you all thought.

So for instance a pure bred - pet quality nigerian doeling

disbudded
dewormed
first and possibly second CD&T vaccines
From CAE, CL, Johnes negative herd (blood work on hand)
great milking lines
Dam raised
NMGA registration
Tattoo

What would you all think she would be worth?

Now a pygmy/nigerian doeling - pet quality
All the same things as above

Thanks all for your input.......


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you should be asking at least $125 but I guess it really depends on the market in your area. . . . the one time we had an accidental breeding (Pygerians, we called them)  they were triplets, two wethers and a doe, they went to the same home way up in WA - close to Idaho I think. Anyways, I got $100 for each wether and $140 for the doe kid. 

So, the least I would ask is $125 but no more than $150.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Then I am REALLY under pricing them and need to raise it a bit, possibly.

Thank you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think she's worth $175 if you were where we lived. I'm not familiar with the market where you are, but she'd sell fairly easy set at that price. I guess, hmmm, well, before winter people aren't in the buying mood so she actually might be $125-150 right now. In spring though she'd be woth $175 imho. I'd say same thing on the other doe. 

I've been selling my unregistered purebreds and/or crosses for no less than $175, haven't had problems selling all year. Although I do have a couple for sale at $125 pet quality pygmy doelings and they haven't sold,,,I think it's cause we're going into winter here and people rather get rid of rather than ad. In spring there is a waiting line for them though! In our area there seems to be high demand for them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to know Kylee as we are not to awefully far apart.

I was asking 75 for the crosses without the NMGA and adding 10 for the NMGA and tattoo. The pure Nigis - 100-125 without the NMGA - but more so towards 100. So I think I do need to bring the prices up a bit.

These are all for next year. I have sold everyone that I wanted to for this year.....

So that still leaves me with 
4 reg nigis
2 unreg nigis
2 boer x
1 alpine x
2 nubians
1 pygmy
2 wethers
and 
1 nubian buck
1 reg nigi buck

And 4 reg nigis awaiting blood work. (hehehe!)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would definately bring the price up some. Remember,,,you can't go up on price, but you can surely go down.

Hope those 4 come back neg. for ya!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

geeze wish i could get 100 bucks for a wether.. i sell them for 35 bucks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In this area I price my nigi/pygmy cross pet wethers at $65. and the doelings for $85.....I have had a few people try and bring down my price and my explanation to the one gentlman was that it costs me to feed, vaccinate as well as the time I spend with each one, they are friendly and healthy and obviously he can see what he will have in the future as the parents are on site. If he wanted a "cheaper" pet of unknown origin and unknown medical background, he could get one...at the sale barn. He was back the next day to get a doe/wether pair for his daughter. I haven't raised my prices in the 6 years that I've had kids born....and I probably won't...the only fee I do charge is $5 for a disbud if it's wanted...it costs me gas$ to get them to the breeder and he charges$2.00 per kid....I'm still not sure of pricing on registered nigi kids...they will be dual registered and have shots and wormed and of course the quality will be a major factor. 2 breeders around here have their does set at $275.00 to $325.00 and wethers are $100. Basing my prices on the "area" doesn't seem to be fair to the goats...the one breeder gets high $$$ for "so-so" goats and the other gets their set price...I'ts confusing to me! IMHO....It's always best to get back what was put into them and Allison, you do the time consuming as well as pay to have all of your goats tested, which is something a I plan on doing in the future....the money you have put into them should be a part of what you get out of them. When I set the price for the registered nigi's I will factor in the stud fee as well as the gas mileage to get her bred, what I paid for my doe as well as base it on the kids general appearance.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Unregistered does 150.00 wethers/bucks -75, 85 or 100.00 depends on what I think I can get for them LOL also if I have a buck set at 85.00 then I sell him with a doe as a wether I knock off the 10.00 and they people feel a ton better about the deal, got to play the market. :shades:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Since we raise Mini-Nubians, our prices are based on the different generations though but if they are pet quality, they are $75-$100. Wethers are $75-$100 also. We bought a Nigerian buck from a well known breeder of Nigerians for $400 but that is because someone else wanted him too that is one reason why this breeder upped her price on him.


----------

